# overclocking aspire ax3810 pentium e6300



## magreet3 (Nov 21, 2010)

hello
i want to over clock my acer ax3810 pentium proccesor
but i am a noob at overclocking could some1 help me overclock
my proccesor, but still so much so it cant give me trouble
my procesor is pentium e6300 in a acer aspire ax3810
i too want it to wotk togheter with a modded driver
already thank you
(srry for bad english)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked or very limited to user changes to guard against damage to their commonly low quality hardware.
OC'ing should only be done when using top quality components.


----------



## magreet3 (Nov 21, 2010)

alright , sucks
but thank you for helping me


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

